# Following blogs and RSS



## elvet (Mar 29, 2020)

There are a few blogs I like to follow. I can do so with an RSS feed, but I'm not sure what that is or where to get it for my iPad. 
An example would be The Wertzone. I can't subscribe to the posts from the blog. 
If I get an apple recommended 'News' app, how do I get the blog on there?
Any suggestions?


----------

